# Powerclowns 60p Back to iwagumi



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi,got two days off from work and thought it is time for a new layout,my goal was to make it simple,clean and refreshing.Pictures after one week.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Very nice layout - looks great

Are you going to fill in the front with grass or leave the beach?


----------



## Tinman84 (May 10, 2012)

Specs ? 

what sand is that .. what light and what plant is it ?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

klibs said:


> Very nice layout - looks great
> 
> Are you going to fill in the front with grass or leave the beach?


I think I leave it like that,no carpet this time.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Tinman84 said:


> Specs ?
> 
> what sand is that .. what light and what plant is it ?


Sand is mixed with substrate ( Nat geo)
Light: current satelite plus, double
Flora: Dhg,uncut for more natural look
Seiryu stones


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Powerclown said:


> Sand is mixed with substrate ( Nat geo)
> Light: current satelite plus, double
> Flora: Dhg,uncut for more natural look
> Seiryu stones


did you use beach sand ? From your picture, I like your sand that looks very white. I also need white sand for my scape in the future


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

jimmytruong87 said:


> did you use beach sand ? From your picture, I like your sand that looks very white. I also need white sand for my scape in the future


Petsmart has white sand and substrate from national geo. 
This stuff works great,and it is inexpensive compare to other brands.
I have it in my 5 gallon low tech cube in black,plants doing very well without co2 or any kinds of ferts.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

Powerclown said:


> Petsmart has white sand and substrate from national geo.
> This stuff works great,and it is inexpensive compare to other brands.
> I have it in my 5 gallon low tech cube in black,plants doing very well without co2 or any kinds of ferts.


they getting fed by fish waste? or does nat geo have some in the substrate?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

strangewaters said:


> they getting fed by fish waste? or does nat geo have some in the substrate?


The funny part is they don't tell what is in the substrate,maybe the beta food and his waist keep it running


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

Is it not planted heavy?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

No it is not heavy planted,mostly anubias.


----------



## hansol (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow, very nice layout.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the rocks in front are too close to a straight line. 
The major rocks look good.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Diana said:


> I think the rocks in front are too close to a straight line.
> The major rocks look good.


Your right,I changed it up,thanx....


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

First Haircut and little re scape...

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/23/688557965aecb4b5cf5c54d1476f0763.jpg


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

Is that dwarf hairgrass?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

WickedOdie said:


> Is that dwarf hairgrass?


Yes it is..


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

I hope mine grows in that nice. How long did it take to carpet? Or did you just have an absurd amount?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

WickedOdie said:


> I hope mine grows in that nice. How long did it take to carpet? Or did you just have an absurd amount?


I took 2 month,and a lot of patience.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

So I want to make sure my eyes are not deceiving me, your dhg is planted directly into inert sant? I take it you're using root tabs? Is that it? (Besides co2 and frets that is)


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

bk. said:


> So I want to make sure my eyes are not deceiving me, your dhg is planted directly into inert sant? I take it you're using root tabs? Is that it? (Besides co2 and frets that is)


Your eyes are ok, Dhg is planted in riversand, no root tabs,only liquid ferts daily( Do Aqua be green)co2 and high light.
Namaule riversand is what I use.
50% water change twice a week.


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

Powerclown said:


> I took 2 month,and a lot of patience.


Did you have to trim it to get it to grow outwards?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

WickedOdie said:


> Did you have to trim it to get it to grow outwards?


If you want a carpet you have to trim it once a week,to let it grow vertical, if you want them to grow horizontal every 3 weeks.
My goal is not to have a carpet,I like the wild and natural look:surprise:


----------



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

If like to carpet it then let it grow out more natural. 

So in a couple weeks when mines a little more established I'll trim it. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

WickedOdie said:


> If like to carpet it then let it grow out more natural.
> 
> So in a couple weeks when mines a little more established I'll trim it. Thanks for the tips!


Your welcome


----------



## Beelzebubbles (Feb 14, 2014)

Never thought id be such a fan of a 100% white sand scape. But it looks killer!


----------

